# Wer was weiß



## Ulle (26 Mai 2010)

Mh... Mal als Anfrage: Ist der Verbraucherdienst e.V. bekannt? Die legen sich offensichtlich juristisch mit den Inkassos an?

Ulle


----------



## wahlhesse (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Man darf nicht alles glauben, was im Internet steht. Etwas Recherche fördert einiges zutage über diesen Laden. Da er sehr abmahnfreudig ist, gibts an dieser Stelle nicht mehr darüber zu erzählen. :stumm:

Wer den Infos hier auf unseren Seiten nicht glaubt, ist bei einer örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale besser aufgehoben. Dort gibts Hilfe zu zivilen Preisen.

Und nun wieder zurück zur Tagesordnung...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## technofreak (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: mega-downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Ulle schrieb:


> Mh... Mal als Anfrage: Ist der Verbraucherdienst e.V. bekannt?


ja


Ulle schrieb:


> Die legen sich offensichtlich juristisch mit den Inkassos an?


Erzählen tun die viel, greifbare Ergebnisse hab ich bisher nicht gesehen und  werden auch nicht kommen.

Inkassostalking ist in Deutschland  ein  unantastbares Gut.
Wird von Staatsanwaltschaften offiziell mit Persilscheinen  bedacht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/61348-persilschein-fuer-katja-guenther.html


----------

